# Toshiba Satellite A135-S4324 Wireless Driver Problem



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

Hello,

About 2.5 years ago I purchased a toshiba laptop. In the beginning (first 2 weeks the wireless card worked fine, but for the better part of my ownership it hasn't worked. It connects to the internet at times for about 5 minutes, then it disconnects and I can no longer connect to the internet afterwards. This is the case for every wireless network I've come in contact with. The computer either won't connect or connect for a few minutes, encrypted or not.

This is a major problem because I'm a college student and need my wireless card or driver to work because I'm exposed frequently to wireless networks. 

My computer started off with Windows XP and I upgraded to Vista via Windows promotion when Vista very first came out. I've had many driver difficulties, but this one is by far the most important.

Anyway, I would greatly appreciate a response to this problem because I have dealt avoided this issue by connecting via ethernet cable. However the new place I'm moving into will make it difficult to connect via ethernet cable, and I'd really like to connect to the internet.

-Thanks in advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this a* A105 *or an *A135* model?
You state in your post an* A135-S4324*

I can not find an* A135-S4324 * model, but do find an* A105-S4324*

Do you know what wireless card you have?
Go to the *Device Manager*>*Right Click *on the wireless network card (Under Network Controllers)>*Properties*>*Details Tab*.
Scroll to* Hardware ID*
Post the Info you find under *Hardware ID*.

Also, is Vista Fully updated?
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager (yellow!? or red X).

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

Oh yes it is a A105, sorry about the mix up.

My device manager states that I have an Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Card.

The Hardware ID lists the following:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10408086&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10408086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&CC_0280

Also in the device manager I have one yellow question mark that says 'unknown device.' That's the only question mark that I see but I know that there are many driver issues because I did a pc check-up (not sure of the name) and it stated that every piece of hardware on my machine 'passed' except for the drivers portion. 

Regarding Vista, I have auto update turned on...not sure if that fully update my computer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you give me the Hardware ID for this Unknown Device?
Bill


----------



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

Yes, the Hardware ID is:

ACPI\TOS1901
*TOS1901


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
On the *Toshiba website *it list a 2006 driver: (not recommended)
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...delFilter=&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663

*Refine Search by*: 
*Select*: Windows Vista 
*Select*: Wi-Fi
The version listed: *Intel (802.11 a/b/g, b/g) PCle Mini Card Driver for Windows Vista (v10.6.0.29; 12-15-2006; 4M)*

On the other hand *Intel* has an *updated driver * 2009: This is the one I would use.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...9&DwnldID=17525&strOSs=153&OSFullName=Windows Vista* Home Premium, 32-bit version&lang=eng

Download the* English: ICS_Dv32.exe *to your *desktop.*

Go to Add/Remove Programs and look for Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (or similar) and remove it if it is there.

Also go to the Device Manager and Uninstall the Intel Wi-Fi adapter:
Open *Device Manager*>*Right Click *on the wireless network card (Under Network Controllers)>*Uninstall*

*Install* the Intel Driver you downloaded.
See how the connection goes and let me know.

As far as the* Unknown Device*:
This is the password utility for Windows Vista
Driver is located here:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...delFilter=&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663

*Refine Search by*:
*Select*: Windows Vista
*Select*: Security

Download and install *Toshiba Supervisor Password Utility for Windows Vista (v2.00.03STV; 01-25-2007; 4M)*
This should take care of this error.
I am not familiar with this utility, but it appears to be a password utility of some sort. So remember the password you enter!

Let us know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

Sorry about the late response, I was out of town for the past week. 

But, I went to the link you gave me, and downloaded the new driver on my desktop. I then attempted to unistall my old Wi-fi driver, but it won't let me unistall. I try to uninstall it, but it just recreates itself. Also, the new driver will not download on to my machine. It's on my desktop but it won't run and install.

I have no idea what is causing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you for working with me.

-Ryan


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go to Add/Remove Programs and look for Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (or similar) and remove it if it is there.

go to the Device Manager and Uninstall the Intel Wi-Fi adapter:
Open Device Manager>Right Click on the wireless network card (Under Network Controllers)>Uninstall

Go into program files folder and look for the folder and simply delete it here too
if there is one.

reboot pc, and cancel the new found hardware wizard box out if comes up.

Install the Intel Driver you downloaded.
See how the connection goes and let me know.


----------



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

I tried removing the driver while in the device manager, by right-clicking and hitting unistall. But upon doing that, the file reinstalls itself. I've done this quite a few times and it still doesn't work.

I'm also not able to run the new driver I downloaded correctly, is this correlated to my old wi-fi driver and the inability to delete it?


----------



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

*Sorry I meant driver, not file


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you uninstall it from ADD/Remove Programs?

Have you tried to install the Toshiba Driver I linked you to?

Another thing to try is to change channel on your wireless card that is now installed.
Changing the channel may allow for a better connection.


----------



## stanley7688 (May 31, 2009)

Yes, I went to add/remove programs and clicked uninstall and it just reinstalls itself.

I also downloaded the driver you linked me to, however I'm not able to install it, I'm guessing because the other driver is interfering with it.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

yes it is, so go here and download drivesweeper:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(no-installer)_d1672.html


----------

